# What Internal Temp for a Fatty?



## rabbithutch (Oct 1, 2014)

I made a fatty today but something came up and I had to leave the house; so I didn't smoke it.  I put it in the oven at 250°F wrapped in foil.  It is a layer of ground beef, a layer of Italian Sausage (a pound each) with strips of red and green bell pepper and thin strips of Asiago cheese with fresh basil, chives, and thyme from the kitchen door herb garden.

 What IT should I cook to before taking it off? 

TIA


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2014)

165` for any ground meat....


----------



## venture (Oct 1, 2014)

165 minimum for safety.

For texture?  Personal choice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

